# Booting problems



## Rillewen (Feb 6, 2017)

The computer in question is a Dell OptiPlex 755 series revision something. I can't remember the rest and I don't know how to find it on the computer.
I do rememer it had a TR of memory space but I don't remember what other specs it has.
I can't download the SysInfo utility for this computer because it would give the information for the computer I'm having to use. The one that I need help with is incapable of doing anything right now.


So, on to the problem. I got this computer about a year ago, slightly less. Around April 2016 I think. I set it up, installed a few games, it was working fine. I had a little bit of trouble with connecting to the internet but I succeeded in fixing that issue. I downloaded a couple of screensavers, which worked fine. I downloaded Skyrim but it said that it didn't have something needed to run the game. I want to say it was a video card or something like that, but I can't remember for sure. I do remember that it was something that wouldn't really be possible to add into the computer. I used it for around a month or so without any problems.

So, everything was going fine. Every new install worked fine, so I know these are not the issue.

Then, I got sort of busy and didn't have a chance to do anything with this computer for a couple of weeks, maybe a month or two. And the next time I turned it on, it had issues. It got to the screen where you select an account, like Admin or Guest or whatever. Then it was frozen there. I clicked my account name and it did nothing. I waited, still nothing. I clicked a couple of places on the screen and then it ended up starting about the third time I clicked something. And the whole process repeated. Over and over, it did the same thing. So I tried checking in the F2 and F12 settings and stuff but couldn't find anything to help me. So, being unable to figure anything out, I gave up on it for the next several months and didn't think too much about it. I have a laptop and a tablet and a smartphone, so I could get by without a desktop. 

Yesterday I mentioned it to a friend and she tried to walk me through fixing it, we tried to do a factory reset but couldn't find the option for doing so in the F2 setup thing. I found an option to reset all options back to factory setting, which I mistook for factory reset, but after I exited the F2 screen, it restarted and got to an Automatic repair. But it gave me an error. 
"Your PC did not start correctly. Press "Restart to restart your PC, which can sometimes fix the problem. You can also press "Advanced options" to try other options to repair your PC."
But when I tried to do anything, like hit enter, move to another option, or even clicking even though there wasn't a mouse arror thing, nothing happened at all. It was apparently frozen up there. 

So, I tried to do a few things today but I'm afraid to do much without knowing what I'm doing. I am currently waiting on it to finish a Pre-boot System Assessment Build 4521. I set it to do this test because I thought it might help in some way, maybe it could even tell me if there's a problem somewhere, although I sort of doubt it.

Anyway so, I'm really hoping that someone might be able to help me somehow. If there's any other information that might be needed that I left out, just ask and I'll answer the best I can. Thank you, to anyone who offers assistance.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy

2. You say


> Dell OptiPlex 755 series revision something


which please there are many variants of the 755
There should be more detail on the case including a service tag no
Please post it in your reply

3. Many OptiPlex came with - originally XP or Vista
When you got yours


> I got this computer about a year ago, slightly less


What OS was on it please - and if it was not 10 where is that installed from please

4. Re this


> we tried to do a factory reset but couldn't find the option for doing so in the F2 setup thing. I found an option to reset all options back to factory setting


It sounds to me as if you found in BIOS setup
default settings
that is nothing to do with recover to dell factory image
EVEN if you had found that it is unlikely that it would have helped as even if the recovery partition was still there it would have recovered to the OS that was installed when the computer was made.

5. You also say


> I downloaded Skyrim but it said that it didn't have something needed to run the game.


Where from please

Please reply by typing in he box that appears when you return to the topic
NOT please by clicking reply on my post, as that will quote all of this back to me.
Please answer by using a layout numbered as on mine

Thanks. Depending on your replies we may be able to make some progress


----------



## Rillewen (Feb 6, 2017)

2 The service tag is G4JKGF1
The system is Optiplex 755 BIOS A22 (06/11/12)
Processor Intel Core 2 Duo CPU E6750 64 bit
Installed Memory = 8.0 GB 
Memory Speed 667 MHz 
Memory Channel Mode Dial Symmetric 
Memory Technology DDR2 SDRAM

3 It had Windows 10 on it when I got it.

4 Yes, the thing that I was trying to do was nothing to do with the factory reset. Once I realized that I stopped trying to do it. 

5 I don't remember where I downloaded Skyrim from but I'm 99% sure that it has nothing to do with the issue at hand.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. am signing off I am in the UK
I will reply further when you post the service tag.

2. Re 5.


> I don't remember where I downloaded Skyrim from but *I'm 99% sure that it has nothing to do with the issue at hand*


If it was GENUINE rather than some cracked version from some obviously questionable site then I agree

If however it was from some torrent site or indeed were any of the other games you installed then there is absolutely no guarantee that these are not the cause as they often are accompanied, frequently deliberately by all manner of malware.

Although you may not remember where you downloaded these from, with respect I presume you know if they are genuine or not.
Please confirm

3. Subject to the answer above and when you provide the service tag we may be able to progress
As you have had the computer OUT OF USE for several months until yesterday I presume there is nothing vital that must be saved
If that is the case then it MAY be that a clean install is the way to progress AFTER we have tried a few possible solutions


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please do NOT edit your post please type a new one with the info
I do not get notifications of edits only posts
Therefore I do not see your edit unless I happen to re check your last post - eg the details added on the edit at post 2 on post 3.


----------



## Rillewen (Feb 6, 2017)

1: I edited because I got the information before you replied and hoped that I could just add it in before you saw it, sorry about that.

2: 
The service tag is G4JKGF1
The system is Optiplex 755 BIOS A22 (06/11/12)
Processor Intel Core 2 Duo CPU E6750 64 bit
Installed Memory = 8.0 GB
Memory Speed 667 MHz
Memory Channel Mode Dial Symmetric
Memory Technology DDR2 SDRAM


3: I forgot where I downloaded Skyrim from but it's the same one download that I use on my laptop which I'm currently using to type this message. I haven't had any problems with it here so I don't think it's the problem with my desktop PC.
The other games (Sims 3, Oblivion) were installed from CDs.

4: No, there is nothing vital in the computer that I can think of. I hadn't had it long enough to really do much with it. If I remember correctly, everything that was on it can be re-installed from removable devices (CDs, flashdrives, etc)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It was shipped
24/01/2008
United States

It is here
http://www.dell.com/support/home/uk/en/ukdhs1/product-support/servicetag/G4JKGF1/configuration

It originally had XP on it
It was designed and supported by Dell only for
http://www.dell.com/support/home/uk/en/ukdhs1/Drivers/SupportedOS/optiplex-755

Windows Vista, 32-bit

Windows Vista, 64-bit

Windows XP
It is unlikely, although NOT by any means impossible that 10 will run on it without MANY problems
It will more or less certainly never run smoothly as 10 is meant to do


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No need to apologise whatsoever
You were not to know having only just joined us
I mentioned it only so I do not miss anything

I am going now
Go here
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

make yourself the install media probably best on DVD as I do not know if that OptiPlex will boot from USB pen
If you do know make it on that
YOU MUST choose the edition of 10 that was installed be that Home or professional
The correct bit version 32 or 64
and the correct language

IF YOU DO NOT it will not be accepted as your digital licence for 10
IF IT was genuine and I do appreciate that you say it was on the computer when you got it then your licence is tied to the edition that was on the computer
THIS presumes that you did NOT receive the installation media for 10 and the licence key with the computer.

When you have it made post back
I will be online from 1900 UK time
Good night


----------



## Rillewen (Feb 6, 2017)

Ok. I have tried to follow these instructions. There is some problem preventing me from being able to make a copy of Windows 10.
When I went to the site you linked me to, I read the instructions, on how to do it. Then began following the instructions. First, the thing said that it would say 'run' but when I clicked it, it only had 'save' for an option. So I did that, and it downloaded. So I clicked the thing once it had downloaded. It pops up a thing that says 

'This App can't run on your PC. To find a version for your PC, check with the software publisher"

So, then, I went to my downloads folder and right clicked on the thing, selected 'run as administrator' and tried it that way and it gave me a screen that asked if I wanted to allow it to make changes to my PC, and when I clicked yes, it gave me the same reply as before.

So I'm not sure if maybe I need that license that was mentioned, or if something is wrong? Maybe with my laptop.. but I hope not.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What computer are you trying to download the Windows 10 install media to
I presume you are not selecting
upgrade this computer
as of course it is not that computer you are using it for but the Dell
therefore you select the second option on the link
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

- using the tool to create installation media etc to install on a different PC
when you expand that entry you simply follow the steps shown
as here for example


> Select *Download tool now* and select *Run*. You need to be an administrator to run this tool.
> If you agree to the licence terms, select *Accept*.
> *On the What do you want to do? page, select Create installation media for another PC and then select Next.*
> Select the language, edition, and architecture (64-bit or 32-bit) for Windows 10. This table will help you decide which edition of Windows 10 you'll choose:


I suspect from what you have posted that you have missed the step in red


----------



## Rillewen (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm correctly at work and using my phone to reply to this, so I can't try any fixes you may suggest until I get home from work.
That being said, I will try to answer your questions the best I can.

I never was given that option in red. I read all the instructions, I DID see the part about selecting 'create installation media for another PC' but what happened is, I clicked 'download tool now' and it asked me if I wanted to save or cancel. So I saved. It downloaded. I clicked on the download after it was done, and it said that it couldn't run that app on my PC. The only thing I could do was close the window. That's all I can do. 

So I tried another approach, and opened my downloads folder, right clicked the downloaded tool and selected 'run as administrator' and it asked if I wanted to allow it to make changes to my computer. After I clicked yes, it again said it couldn't run the app on my PC.


The one I am attempting to use to make the install media is a Toshiba satellite but that's all I can remember as I'm not at home to look at it right now. It's currently running Windows 10.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

nYou are wrong you have either clicked on an incorrect item OR you have NOT clicked on the choice at 3 in my post
I have worked on many many topics on this site where people have made the install media either for repair purposes or for clean install and with respect you are the first person to have such a problem.

You do as quoted in my last post
*you click download tool now the large blue button*
you select *run*
you the on the windows that appear select - create installation media for another pc
you then select the correct version, language and bit for the 10 on the Dell
you then select the *media eg the usb pen*
if you want to make the dvd you select the ISO

It is no use going further until you are on the laptop and trying it.


----------



## NoxTheNerd (Feb 7, 2017)

Sorry, but I have to ask. Before you retired, what was your profession? I really hope you didn't actually work with people.


Macboatmaster said:


> You are wrong


I'm still a student, and even I know you're not supposed to be so condescending when you're trying to help someone. You're also supposed to check the simpler causes first. I've been talking through it with Rillewen elsewhere, and I'm fairly certain it's a hardware problem. The computer's been giving a beep code, but they didn't know it was important at the time.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re this



> I've been talking through it with Rillewen elsewhere, *and I'm fairly certain it's a hardware problem*


and this


> You're also supposed to check the simpler causes first.


and unless I have missed it on reading the posts the first mention of an apparent error beep is on your post


> The computer's been giving a beep code


I will leave you to sort out the cause of the problem for Rillewen.
Good luck with it


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Your computer is not tested to run Windows 10 or are any drivers available for Windows 10 as mentioned in post #7.
You need to install either Windows XP or Windows Vista to make it work. I am not sure if Windows 7 may work with your computer but I think not because there are no drivers available for your computer for Windows 7.
If you still decide to install Windows 10 on your computer you will continue having problems with it later on.
The only solution is to buy a refurbished computer with W7 or W10.


----------

